# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] La minute du ras-le-Boll

## Fishbone

Peut-être avez-vous suivi cette histoire de pétition demandant à ce qu'Uwe Boll stoppe toute adaptation cinématographique de jeux vidéo, qui, à l'heure où je vous parle, a déjà enregistré 147.504 signatures (Uwe en demande 1 million pour s'exécuter).
   Vexé comme un maire de Paris qui n'obtient pas les J.O., Uwe – ou plutôt "ouveu" comme on dit en anglolie – nous gratifie d'une réponse filmée dans la droite ligne de sa dernière vexation, genre "viendez voir que je vous casse la gueule".
   Pour ceux qui ne sont pas balèzes en oral, vous trouverez la transcription littérale anglaise dans les commentaires, je laisse à une âme charitable le soin de traduire la prose pour les copaings.
   Enfin, nous retiendrons quand même le très joli "Si vous regardez vraiment mes films, alors vous verrez mon vrai génie".
   Et le pire, c'est qu'il a l'air d'y croire...


Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Fishbone

"Hi, here's Uwe Boll, and I have a statement to make about that internet petition. There's a petition out, 'Stop Uwe Boll,' and I said like 1 million people on the petition, I stop actually making movies. I want that there's a petition out there, like a pro-Boll petition, and I expect a million votes pro-Boll. I hope somebody would set it up and you all start signing it, because look: I'm not a fucking retard like Michael Bay or other people running around in the business, or Eli Roth making the same shitty movies over and over again. If you really look at my movies, you will see my real genius, you know? And if you go on May 23 and Postal, you will see that I deliver a movie what nobody else delivered in the last 10 years -- what is way better as all that social critic George Clooney bullshit what you get every fucking weekend. So you have to really wake up and you have to see me what I am. I'm the only genius in the whole fucking business. Goodbye."

----------


## Maalak

> "I'm the only genius in the whole fucking business. "


Ah ouais, quand même, il fume de la bonne lui ...  ::mellow::

----------


## Kami93

Je suis plié en deux  :^_^: 

Pour la peine je vais signer.  :B):

----------


## Angelina

"Salut, voici Uwe Boll, et j'ai une déclaration à faire à propos de cette pétition internet. Il ya une pétition," Stop Uwe Boll ', et comme je l'ai dit 1 million de personnes sur la pétition, je arrêter effectivement faire des films. Je veux que Il ya une pétition là-bas, comme un pro-Boll pétition, et je m'attends à un million de voix pro-Boll. J'espère que quelqu'un pourrait le mettre en place et à vous tous commencer à la signature, parce que regarder: je ne suis pas un putain de retard comme Michael Bay Ou d'autres personnes qui font tourner autour de l'entreprise, ou d'Eli Roth faire les mêmes films de merde, encore et encore. Si vous regardez mes films, vous verrez mon vrai génie, vous connaissez? Et si vous alliez le 23 mai et postal, Vous verrez que je livre un film que personne d'autre ne livrés dans les 10 dernières années - ce qui est bien meilleur que tout ce que critique social George Clooney foutaises ce que vous obtenez tous les week-end de baise. Donc, il faut vraiment se réveiller et de voir que vous avez Moi ce que je suis. Je suis le seul génie dans l'ensemble du putain de business. Goodbye ".
Arabic to EnglishChinese to EnglishChinese (Simplified to Traditional)Chinese (Traditional to Simplified)Dutch to EnglishEnglish to ArabicEnglish to Chinese (Simplified)English to Chinese (Traditional)English to DutchEnglish to FrenchEnglish to GermanEnglish to GreekEnglish to ItalianEnglish to JapaneseEnglish to KoreanEnglish to PortugueseEnglish to RussianEnglish to SpanishFrench to EnglishFrench to GermanGerman to EnglishGerman to FrenchGreek to EnglishItalian to EnglishJapanese to EnglishKorean to EnglishPortuguese to EnglishRussian to EnglishSpanish to English

----------


## Kami93

148247 Signatures Total

----------


## Akodo

Poisson d'avriiil !!

Non ?

 ::mellow::

----------


## Angelina

Arretez les gars! Le uwe Boll, c'est un peu comme Le ken Kutaragi, vous le regretterez quand il ne sera plus parmi nous...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jibé Ze Player

J'ai signé ce matin !

----------


## Akodo

J'ai signé à l'instant ---> 148 365.

----------


## kastor

Je veux pas qu'il arrête. Je veux signer la pétition pro-Boll. :;):

----------


## Snowman

Bof, je trouve ce truc un peu putassier.

Personnellement je n'ai rien contre lui, comme il le dit dans une interview à Mad Movies, il s'est fait tout seul (pas comme David Moreau par exemple).

Par contre ses films là c'est un autre histoire...

Qu'il continue là aussi je m'en fous, il fait de mal à personne (à part à la carrière de ceux qui sont engagés).

Et je crois que son côté melonesque façon Thierry Henry, c'est de la provoc' facile.

----------


## zabuza

Il m'a jamais fait de mal ce brave gars, ses films sont naze et alors?
Rien à foutre

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

En fait j'aimerais qu'il fasse son autobiographie. Ca pourrait devenir mon livre de chevet.

Et puis l'été s'annonce. Je n'aurais plus à choisir quoi balancer pour écraser ces fucking mosquitos.

----------


## gripoil

Bah c'est un peu comme Foxnews tu vois: MassEffect c'est du porno, JackThomson a raison! Bully c'est un simulateur de columbine...

Bah là, la bande annonce de postal plus de gens la verront que le jeu lui meme ... et du coup l'image du jeu ça sera un truc super trash chelou et nul...
alors que le jeu en fait ... c'est un JEU OU ON PEUT ENFLAMMER LES GENS ET PISSER SUR LEURS CADAVRES FUMANTS!!! AHAHAHAH!!!!! On peut leur arracher leurs têtes les faire gerber et faire pleuvoir des chats!!! AHAHAHAHAAH!!! ... et ne pas savoir ce que c'est vraiment postal c'est croire les jeux video du genre rendent violent et psychopathe.. .. AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!!


Ouais on s'en fou en fait!

----------


## eMKa

Et hop *149007 Signatures Total*, dans ses dents  :B):

----------


## Sk-flown

Je crois que j'ai jamais vu un film de ce mec, mais j'ai signé la pétition quand même, j'ai juste envie de voir si il arrêtera vraiment, en plus j'ai adoré le concours de boxe qu'il a organiser contre ses détracteurs (surtout qu'il a choisis que des nabots pour bien les éclatés) ça a l'air d'être un sacré connard et moi les connards j'aime bien, alors je signe pour l'emmerder, pour qu'il devienne dingue et qu'il tue des gens hahahaha. :B):

----------


## padow

149140 Signatures Total

----------


## Zepolak

> Il m'a jamais fait de mal ce brave gars, ses films sont naze et alors?
> Rien à foutre


J'ai exactement le même avis que le monsieur. Autant je comprendrais une "pétition" pour que l'avocat crevette arrête de gesticuler (même si le concept même de la pétition anti-boulot d'un type me paraît absconne au possible), autant, là, je pige pas très bien...

----------


## malmoutte

> autant, là, je pige pas très bien...


Ben tu as en face de toi un mec qui se pretend un genie du cinema tout en faisant des films de merde et en pissant sur George cloonesque (alors que j aime les cheveux gris et le café , surtout ces suppo plein de cafeine a s injecter "par la petite porte" : les dosettes)

Alors pour une fois qu on peut cracher a la gueule d un mec qui se prend pour le roi du monde , moi je dis  ::P: 

Et en plus il effrite le peu de noblesse qu on les jeux video en tournant des grosses bouses multicolores qu il appelle "chef d oeuvre cinematographique des 10 dernieres années" (non mais tu as vu bloodrayne ? ahhHAhAHhahHAHHAhahahAhA)

----------


## Cubbe

Je croyais, mais en fait nan, j'ai vu aucun de des films, et je ne m'en porte que mieux.

J'ai pourtant joué un jour à Bloodrayne, et bizarrement le film me tente pas plus que ça. Et apparemment il y aurait un 2 et un 3 de prévu  ::P:

----------


## Black Elf 01

151 483

Ca grimpe, ça grimpe !

Signé pour les memes raisons que Sk-flown (et après on dit que j'ai un pseudo débile).

----------


## NeoOoeN

*151878 Signatures Total*

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Je ne connaissais pas ce type, mais tout ça m'a donné envie de signer.

Voila qui est fait.

----------


## Edell

Boh, son film House of the Dead m'a fait passer un bon moment même si c'est un gros nanar.

----------


## leroliste

Moi je detruis pas les carrieres des gens sur une simple envie, meme si ils sont mauvais (et cons).

En plus, je veux continuer a lire des news qui se foutent de la gueule de ce type, donc je signe pas, na.

EDIT: Ca fait plaisiiiiiiiiir de te revoir a faire des news fish! Ca manquait! Maintenant l'équipe news est de nouveau au complet, le pauv' rabot va pouvoir souffler un peu, c'etait pô facile pour lui.  ::):

----------


## Hargn

C'est pas très sympa pour lui; même si ses films sont nuls et qu'il est un peut idiot, il n'a pas l'air méchant.

D'un autre côté l'argent investit dans ses films pourrait être employé à de meilleures choses, comme par exemple faire baisser la tension de mon banquier en faisant un don à l'église "Hargn du saint sauveur de la rédemption miraculée".

----------


## NapalmGlop

D'un autre coté il a pas vraiment tort concernant Michael Bay...

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Ben tu as en face de toi un mec qui se pretend un genie du cinema tout en faisant des films de merde et en pissant sur George cloonesque (alors que j aime les cheveux gris et le café , surtout ces suppo plein de cafeine a s injecter "par la petite porte" : les dosettes)


Mais vous êtes naïf au point de prendre tout ce qu'il dit au premier degré?

Et puis le jeu vidéo n'a pas attendu Uwe pour nous offrir des adaptations de merde (Mortal Kombat, Double Dragon, Mario ...).




> D'un autre coté il a pas vraiment tort concernant Michael Bay...


Mais non, Michael Bay ne fait que des trucs AWESOME!!

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Et puis le jeu vidéo n'a pas attendu Uwe pour nous offrir des adaptations de merde (Mortal Kombat, Double Dragon, Mario ...).


 
Hey !! Crache pas sur le film Mario, ça fait parti de ma jeunesse !

----------


## Paoh

Faire une pétition contre Uwe, ça n'est vraiment pas très sympa.

----------


## Ash

Bon après avoir vu ça, je vais motiver mon entourage pour qu'ils signent eux aussi.

----------


## Grimar

signé aussi -->
154763 Signatures Total

----------


## iolco51

*Ce gars doit continuer a faire des films !* 

Franchement, mater des films de Uwe Boll, c'est le panard,  rien a voir avec la branlette habituelle des Michael Bay et consorts!

C'est comme le navet dans le couscous, personne n'aime vraiment cela, mais ca rend le plat tout entier meilleur!
Alors voila, Uwe Boll c'est le navet du cinema, ca ne s'apprecie pas toujours tres bien, mais on ne peut pas s'en passer !

"Outrageously bad adaptation is always better than mediocre adaptation, and in this sense Uwe have never failed us. So let the favourite of all the devoted moviegoers with the sense of humour not only lives and prospers, but will continue in bringing us joy with his works. "

Je ne vous ferai pas l'insulte de traduire.

http://www.petitiononline.com/uwelive/petition.html

----------


## Chmoc

> Hey !! Crache pas sur le film Mario, ça fait parti de ma jeunesse !


Condoléances... ::P: 

Non franchement, vu l'ego surdimensionné de ce mec, vous croyez vraiment qu'il arrêtera même si la pétition recueille 2 millions de signatures ? Hein ?

Sérieusement, je pense que les pros Uwe Boll n'ont vraiment, mais vraiment aucun soucis à ce faire...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'adore ce type.

----------


## getcha

C'est completement con, pourquoi on interdirait à un artiste de faire des films ? Dans ce cas là, il faudrait plutot s'attaquer à Dany Boon & co pour qu'ils arretent !

----------


## homer51

> C'est completement con, pourquoi on interdirait à un *artiste* de faire des films ? Dans ce cas là, il faudrait plutot s'attaquer à Dany Boon & co pour qu'ils arretent !

----------


## Bebealien

Ouaip moi aussi je l'aime bien le Uwe Boll. Il a aucun talent et un gout de chiotte, mais c'est ce qui rend ses films sympathiques. Ils sont ratés, mais ratés avec amour.

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

C'est outrageusement con comme pétition.
S'il continue à trouver des financements pour ses films, c'est bien qu'il a un public.
En outre, le type a visiblement de l'humour. Faut le prendre très 2nd degré.

J'en connais tout un tas de réalisateurs à qui l'on devrait interdire d'approcher une caméra (allez tiens au hasard Klapisch chez nous).

----------


## Bacteries

> C'est outrageusement con comme pétition.
> S'il continue à trouver des financements pour ses films, c'est bien qu'il a un public.
> En outre, le type a visiblement de l'humour. Faut le prendre très 2nd degré.
> 
> J'en connais tout un tas de réalisateurs à qui l'on devrait interdire d'approcher une caméra (allez tiens au hasard Klapisch chez nous).


Second degré? Il a pété la gueule à des critiques de ciné... en leur faisant croire à une blague potache avec un match de boxe.

----------


## Darkam

Génial ce viral !

Et à la fin il y aura une déclaration type "bon j'ai 1 million de personnes qui me détestent mais je vais quand même faire d'autres films car je suis un vrai rebelle pas comme Nescafé George et toc !"


Cryogénie.

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Second degré? Il a pété la gueule à des critiques de ciné... en leur faisant croire à une blague potache avec un match de boxe.


Ah ah ah, quel farceur cet Uwe.  :;):

----------


## Charlot

Si j'avais eu un fils, je l'aurais appelé Ouvebol.
Mais je dois me contenter de ma petite Lédidi.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Second degré? Il a pété la gueule à des critiques de ciné... en leur faisant croire à une blague potache avec un match de boxe.


Ou alors ce sont les guignols qui y sont allés de leur plein gré et se sont persuadés que c'était une blague.
En attendant ça lui fait une superbe pub, je suis sur que c'est Uwe lui-même qui a lancé cette pétition.

----------


## Dreadk

Uwe Boll mon héro !

Est-ce que cette homme donne des cours en tant que spécialiste du Life Coaching ? Faut être honnête niveau confiance personnelle il crève le plafond sans éffort, ça le change du cinéma.

Enfin, comme le disait mon lapin nain en bouffant ses carottes "on ne peut pas être bon partout"; monsieur Boll en est la preuve vivante.

----------


## Cubbe

> C'est outrageusement con comme pétition.
> S'il continue à trouver des financements pour ses films, c'est bien qu'il a un public.


Ca doit être pour ça qu'il fait beaucoup d'adaptations de jeux video, car même si le film est un navet il y aura des gens qui iront le voir juste par qu'ils ont aimé le jeu.
S'il traitait des trucs autres et avec sa tendance qu'il a apparemment à faire de la merde, cela marcherait peut être beaucoup moins bien.
Enfin, je dis ça ...

----------


## gripoil

Vous êtes cons de trouver la pétition con...
Déjà par définition une pétition ça sert un donut!!!
Ensuite c'est un gros sites de pétitions a la con... j'ai fouillé pour le fun je suis tombé sur 14 fois la même avec le titre "9/11 TRUTH!§§§!!" (A moins que ce soit pour fermer leur site XD)

Enfin bon on s'en branle complet ça fera rien. S'il tombe dessus il dira "Ouais z'êtes des pov' cons c'est moi qu'A LA PLUS GROSSE!" Et voilà tout le monde rentrera chez soi.

----------


## bratisla

> C'est outrageusement con comme pétition.
> S'il continue à trouver des financements pour ses films, c'est bien qu'il a un public.
> En outre, le type a visiblement de l'humour. Faut le prendre très 2nd degré.
> 
> J'en connais tout un tas de réalisateurs à qui l'on devrait interdire d'approcher une caméra (allez tiens au hasard Klapisch chez nous).



Hon hon, selon certains connaisseurs du milieu du cinéma, il se financerait en fait par la législation fiscale allemande très généreuse envers le cinéma (je sais plus où j'ai trouvé le lien qui en parlait). Certains pensent même qu'il fait en fait exprès de tourner de sombres bouses, parce que s'il faisait des bénéfices sur ses films son montage financier tomberait à l'eau ...

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> Ca doit être pour ça qu'il fait beaucoup d'adaptations de jeux video, car même si le film est un navet il y aura des gens qui iront le voir juste par qu'ils ont aimé le jeu.
> S'il traitait des trucs autres et avec sa tendance qu'il a apparemment à faire de la merde, cela marcherait peut être beaucoup moins bien.
> Enfin, je dis ça ...


Ça se discute.
Dead or alive (qui n'est pas de lui) a fait 260 713 $ de recettes entre le 15 et 17 Juin 2007 aux US.
Bloodrayne (là c'est de lui) a fait 1 550 000 $ de recettes entre le 06 au 08 Janvier 2006 aux US.

Et pourtant Dead or alive me paraît être une plus grosse licence.

J'ai trouvé que ça comme chiffres, ne me criez pas dessus.




> Hon hon, selon certains connaisseurs du milieu du cinéma, il se financerait en fait par la législation fiscale allemande très généreuse envers le cinéma


C'est comme chez nous alors  :B): 
Coupez les subventions à Lelouche et consorts

----------


## Baalim

Il est vraiment très bon, ce Uwe Boll.
Un tel mélange de cynisme, de provoc' gratuite et d'incapacité totale à torcher un film correctement en fait un digne concurrent de Troma !

Là encore, il joue son rôle de cinéaste barré, tout en sachant très bien que cet pétition va lui faire une pub d'enfer et, accessoirement, en faire un des noms prisés en vidéoclub.

Comme s'il allait vraiment s'arrêter à la suite d'une pétition (un peu comme 50 cent si kanye West avait vendu plus d'albums que lui)...

----------


## Niklaos

Bon j'ai signé on est a 160K ... ca va vite  ::P:

----------


## Twisted

D'un autre côté, reprocher à Boll de ne pas avoir fait des films intéressants avec un scenario de base aussi profond que celui de Mario ou Street Fighter 2, c'est comme reprocher à un vendeur de Kebab de pas être au niveau d'un trois étoiles...Le problème vient peut être plus de l'idée d'adapter des jeux vidéos, plutôt que du réalisateur. Même s'il est affreusement mauvais.

----------


## Black Elf 01

> D'un autre côté, reprocher à Boll de ne pas avoir fait des films intéressants avec un scenario de base aussi profond que celui de Mario ou Street Fighter 2, c'est comme reprocher à un vendeur de Kebab de pas être au niveau d'un trois étoiles...Le problème vient peut être plus de l'idée d'adapter des jeux vidéos, plutôt que du réalisateur. Même s'il est affreusement mauvais.


Ah ? Pourtant j'en connais un paquet de films au scénario de merde mais qui sont pourtant très bons. Un peu comme le disait une gens du jeu vidéo, c'est pas tant le scénario qui compte, que la cohérence de l'univers, la façon de le mettre en scène etc ....

Et puis, y a aussi un paquet de film avec un bon scénario et une réalisation à chier.

Edit : nan, en fait, avec des trucs du style Street Fighter, on peut même mettre le meilleur réalisateur du monde aux commandes, ça fera quand même de la merde :^_^:

----------


## Kari-bhou

Faut pas lui en vouloir...on est juste pas pres a regarder ses films. Regardez Ed wood, maintenant tout le monde veut en voir...laissons 30 ans a Uwe pour etre reconnu  ::P:

----------


## Yoryze

> C'est outrageusement con comme pétition.


C'est lui qui l'a voulue hein...  ::):

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Hon hon, selon certains connaisseurs du milieu du cinéma, il se financerait en fait par la législation fiscale allemande très généreuse envers le cinéma (je sais plus où j'ai trouvé le lien qui en parlait). Certains pensent même qu'il fait en fait exprès de tourner de sombres bouses, parce que s'il faisait des bénéfices sur ses films son montage financier tomberait à l'eau ...


Cette faille législative allemande a été réglé depuis 3 ans.

----------


## gripoil

Bon j'ai regardé la video ... (oui quoi j'l'avais pas regardée ok!)
... ...
C'est trop marrant xD
C'est vrai que c'est un trou du cul, mais sa façon de casser monsieur Nespresso et monsieur "Fshiouuuuu BAAANG Prrrrr TATATATATATA!!" c'est trop fort.

----------


## malmoutte

> Edit : nan, en fait, avec des trucs du style Street Fighter, on peut même mettre le meilleur réalisateur du monde aux commandes, ça fera quand même de la merde


Nan je suis pas d accord , tu prends "the quest" qui n a pas mal de points communs avec "Street fighter" et qui a JCVD aux commandes derriere la camera et bien le film est vraiment pas mal pour un film de combat .

Aprés tout est question d adaptation parce que dans les jeux de combat ou autres le scenario tiens plus d une option torché en 2 min qu autre chose , donc ADAPTATION / KUBRICK / METAPHYSIQUE / PASCAL GENTIL / BOB SAAP / ALAIN CHABAT / GEORGE CLOONESQUE  ça peut donner un trés trés bon film (sans rire  ::): ).




> *Ce gars doit continuer a faire des films !* 
> Alors voila, Uwe Boll c'est le navet du cinema, ca ne s'apprecie pas toujours tres bien, mais on ne peut pas s'en passer !


Je suis d accord il fait des navets pas des nanards et la difference est enorme !!!
 Autant je me marre devant un film de chuck ou devant la revanche de l alligator rose autant devant ces films je m emmerde grave .

Et pour ceux qui parlent de klapish ou autre , merde ils ne detruisent pas le peu d honneur qu on les jeux video auprés du grand public , ils ne se servent pas des jeux video comme d un vulgaire coton tige anal non ?

----------


## Jahwel

House of the dead est son seul film réellement nanardesque, le reste oui, ce sont des navets.

Après, qu'il continue ou qu'il arrête, je m'en fous un peu, mais bon je signe quand même la pétition, juste pour voir si il va vraiment réagir aux 1millions de signatures.

----------


## Abellard

156669 signatures!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Moi je signe pas.

Uwe Boll est un comique troupier, au même titre que Jack Thompson ou encore Peter Molyneux : le genre de tête à claques de service mais que l'on va bien regretter une fois parti parce qu'au final, qu'est-ce qu'il nous fait marrer !!!

----------


## fadaring

> Moi je signe pas.


Moi je signe, pour qu'un gars qui s'engage publiquement sur des trucs aussi débiles se retrouve le nez dans son caca.
Après je pense pas que ca l'arretera vraiment, moins qu'un 38 tonnes par exemple, mais c'est pas non plus le but. 

Donc j'ai signé.

----------


## LordMPK

Juste pour le principe de le faire chier : 157264.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Réponse de Michael Bay sur son forum :
I find people who rant like that - calling shit about both me, and George Clooney - comes from someone screaming because he is not being heard. He is obviously a sad being. When you ask 'do I care?' Not in the slightest. 

Petit joueur.

----------


## Stifler

> (...) ce qui est bien meilleur que tout ce que critique social George Clooney foutaises ce que *vous obtenez tous les week-end de baise*. Donc, il faut vraiment se réveiller (...)".


Mais ou est qu'on signe?  ::):

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

Ce type est un dieu vivant, signez plutot ceci:

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?ub221965

----------


## getcha

> Ce type est un dieu vivant, signez plutot ceci:
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?ub221965


Signé ! Go on Uwe !!!

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

yeah!!!!

Uwe For President!!!!!!!!

----------


## t!grou

j'ai voter aussi y'a + de 158000 signature maintenant je croit
parce que bon il est pas forcement mechant le monsieur (mais quand meme son histoire de ring a une epoque...).
Mais quand meme nous pourrir nos jeux favoris je ne trouve pas ca gentil (heureusement c'est pas lui qui as realiser DOOM parce que deja qu'il etait pas top top.......a part la scene en fps qui retracait bien le jeux.).
enfin bon faut pas lui en vouloir tout de meme, au moins deja il connait le nom de certain jeux ce qui en soit n'est pas donner a tout le monde, ce qui peut ramener le grand public a essayer ces jeux-la. Ce qui les remettra dans le droit chemin!!   ::):

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

> j'ai voter aussi y'a + de 158000 signature maintenant je croit
> parce que bon il est pas forcement mechant le monsieur (mais quand meme son histoire de ring a une epoque...).
> Mais quand meme nous pourrir nos jeux favoris je ne trouve pas ca gentil (heureusement c'est pas lui qui as realiser DOOM parce que deja qu'il etait pas top top.......a part la scene en fps qui retracait bien le jeux.).
> enfin bon faut pas lui en vouloir tout de meme, au moins deja il connait le nom de certain jeux ce qui en soit n'est pas donner a tout le monde, ce qui peut ramener le grand public a essayer ces jeux-la. Ce qui les remettra dans le droit chemin!!


ENCORE, ENCORE!!!!!!!!

----------


## getcha

BOLL For Columbine !!!

----------


## Pangloss

On ne le dit pas assez, mais des Uwe boll, il en faudrait plus. 

Une telle obstination dans la bêtise, une telle motivation dans la médiocrité et un tel aveuglement face à la nullité absolue de ses films, ça mérite au moins le respect.
Enfin ça mérite ce qu'on veut du moment qu'on ne va pas mettre sa thune dans ses films  ::P:

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

> j'ai voter aussi y'a + de 158000 signature maintenant je croit
> parce que bon il est pas forcement mechant le monsieur (mais quand meme son histoire de ring a une epoque...).
> Mais quand meme nous pourrir nos jeux favoris je ne trouve pas ca gentil (heureusement c'est pas lui qui as realiser DOOM parce que deja qu'il etait pas top top.......a part la scene en fps qui retracait bien le jeux.).
> enfin bon faut pas lui en vouloir tout de meme, au moins deja il connait le nom de certain jeux ce qui en soit n'est pas donner a tout le monde, ce qui peut ramener le grand public a essayer ces jeux-la. Ce qui les remettra dans le droit chemin!!


Je pense qu'il est beaucoup plus malin que ça.
Et un type qui pond ceci a droit à mon respect éternel:

----------


## darkape

157957

Je sais pas qui c'est, mais sa réaction prouve un égo sur dimensionné sans rapport avec l'importance de son taf ...  Donc, à mort ! huk huk

----------


## getcha

En fait c'est une sorte de pugilat pour punir un mec qui a le plus grand malheur de faire des choses qui ne plaisent pas à tout le monde ? Cool, bel état d'esprit

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est marrant, tout le monde marche à fond alors que c'est juste un putain de communicant surdoué.

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

> C'est marrant, tout le monde marche à fond alors que c'est juste un putain de communicant surdoué.


 
noooon.....çépapossib'?

----------


## getcha

Let UWE ALOOOOOONNNEEE

----------


## Semifer

> En fait c'est une sorte de pugilat pour punir un mec qui a le plus grand malheur de faire des choses qui ne plaisent à *personne* ? Cool, *c'était notre ultime recours*


Il y a des dizaines et dizaines de jeunes réalisateurs qui valent la peine et qui n'arrivent pas à trouver de financement pour se lancer.

Alors Uwe Boll et son égo démesuré et ses films de merde rendra un grand service au cinéma en arrêtant le massacre.

----------


## getcha

> Il y a des dizaines et dizaines de jeunes réalisateurs qui valent la peine et qui n'arrivent pas à trouver de financement pour se lancer.
> 
> Alors Uwe Boll et son égo démesuré et ses films de merde rendra un grand service au cinéma en arrêtant le massacre.


Et alors il a de l'argent parce des crétins lui en donne. Si tu te débarasse d'uwe boll, t'aura un autre gugusse encore plus con qui va prendre sa place, regarde le cinéma francais...

----------


## Semifer

> C'est marrant, tout le monde marche à fond alors que c'est juste un putain de communicant surdoué.


J'en suis pas aussi sûr.

----------


## Sk-flown

On sait très bien que si ça arrive a 1million il arrêtera pas, il fera un vidéo pour nous insulté et rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup de voté.
En plus si ça arrive a ce chiffre là, ça lui feras une pub mondiale dans les media, il chopera le melon et il feras des nanards a gros budgets, *alors votez !*

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Let UWE ALOOOOOONNNEEE


"leave"...
et je suis d'accord avec sk-flown. Dans tous les cas on est gagnant.
Tiens, si ça se fait, il défiera tous les signataires dans un match de boxe...

----------


## weedkiller

D'un autre côté, c'est les mauvais films d'aujourd'hui qui font les nanar de demain. Quand les autres "american ninja 4" et "bmx bandit" sortaient dans les années 80, c'étaient des mauvais films. Ils ont pris de l'âge, et comme les bons vins, ils se bonifient en vieillissant.

Voter contre Uwe Boll, c'est signer la fin d'une nouvelle catégorie de nanars, celles des adaptations de jeux videos.

Je ne signerait donc pas.

----------


## Semifer

> Et alors il a de l'argent parce des crétins lui en donne. Si tu te débarasse d'uwe boll, t'aura un autre gugusse encore plus con qui va prendre sa place, regarde le cinéma francais...


Le cinéma français c'est encore autre chose. T'as un Alexandre Aja qui te sort un monument comme Haute Tension qui se voit censuré dans la majeure partie des salles françaises. Il se barre donc aux USA parce qu'on lui donne les moyens de ses ambitions, il te sort un The Hill Have Eyes monstrueux (on parle bien du premier hein) qui marche a fond et qui se retrouve dans les salles françaises où le film marche très bien. Ironique non?

Le problème c'est pas qu'on manque de talents chez nous, c'est que ces talents se cassent à l'étranger par ce que les producteurs français se fond dans le pantalon et préfèrent produire du Lelouch soporifique en étant sûr de faire tant de ventes au lieu de prendre un peu de risques pour relever le niveau du cinéma français (non parce que les comédies drama-romantico-dépressives sur la crise de la 40aine on a donné... et il n'y a que ça avec les comédies censées faire rire mais auxquelles je ne rigole jamais.... après c'est une histoire de goût... mais bon voilà la diversité)

Et on retrouve le même problème dans la musique. 

Le second problème c'est les goûts de chiottes des français mais bon ça on y peut rien.

Maintenant je suis désolé mais les films d'Uwe Boll sont loin d'être de supers blockbusters à succès, ses adaptations absolument pas respectueuses des œuvres originales et plus que tout on se fait chier. Je veux dire si on était une poignée à le penser, je voudrais bien mais là c'est une majorité de gens qui veulent qu'il dégage. 

Moi c'est le principe de donner de l'argent à ce type pour faire de la merde qui me dérange. Une fois de plus il y a des gens doués qui galèrent pour faire leurs films et après tu vois lui. Moi ça m'emmerde. On vit dans un monde qui ne récompense pas le talent et le travail à sa juste valeur (c'est un secret pour personne) et ça m'emmerde. Vraiment.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Uwe Boll vs Omar Boulon

Ça ça aurait de la gueule.

----------


## Velgos

> Je pense qu'il est beaucoup plus malin que ça.
> Et un type qui pond ceci a droit à mon respect éternel:


C'est pas mal du tout, bon rythme, j'aime.
Perso j'ai jamais vu un seul film de Uwe Boll, mais ça ne m'empêche pas de bien le connaître, ce qui est plutôt le signe d'un bon buzzer.

Reste que la démarche des signataires est douteuse, quel que soit l'auteur de la pétition.

----------


## getcha

> Le cinéma français c'est encore autre chose. T'as un Alexandre Aja qui te sort un monument comme Haute Tension qui se voit censuré dans la majeure partie des salles françaises. Il se barre donc aux USA parce qu'on lui donne les moyens de ses ambitions, il te sort un The Hill Have Eyes monstrueux (on parle bien du premier hein) qui marche a fond et qui se retrouve dans les salles françaises où le film marche très bien. Ironique non?
> 
> Le problème c'est pas qu'on manque de talents chez nous, c'est que ces talents se cassent à l'étranger par ce que les producteurs français se fond dans le pantalon et préfèrent produire du Lelouch soporifique en étant sûr de faire tant de ventes au lieu de prendre un peu de risques pour relever le niveau du cinéma français (non parce que les comédies drama-romantico-dépressives sur la crise de la 40aine on a donné... et il n'y a que ça avec les comédies censées faire rire mais auxquelles je ne rigole jamais.... après c'est une histoire de goût... mais bon voilà la diversité)
> 
> Et on retrouve le même problème dans la musique. 
> 
> Le second problème c'est les goûts de chiottes des français mais bon ça on y peut rien.
> 
> Maintenant je suis désolé mais les films d'Uwe Boll sont loin d'être de supers blockbusters à succès, ses adaptations absolument pas respectueuses des œuvres originales et plus que tout on se fait chier. Je veux dire si on était une poignée à le penser, je voudrais bien mais là c'est une majorité de gens qui veulent qu'il dégage. 
> ...


oui mais tu te trompes de cible, ce n'est pas le produit du systeme qu'il faut attaquer mais bien le systeme dans ce cas là. On paye tous pour que le CNC subventionne des merdes sans ames, c'est un peu la même chose en allemagne.

Ce que je voulais dire avec les francais, c'est qu'ils servent d'homme de paille aux producteurs américains pour des films dont ils n'ont ni le final cut, ni la validation du script : par exemple hitman recemment. Et désolé, mais entre Hitman et House of the dead je choisis House of the dead. Et il ne faut pas oublier que des films comme ceux d'uwe boll sont tournées dans des pays sous dévellopés comme les philippines ou la normandie et qu'ils contribuent à l'économie locale.

----------


## Snowman

> Je pense qu'il est beaucoup plus malin que ça.
> Et un type qui pond ceci a droit à mon respect éternel:


C'est la première fois qu'une scène d'un film de Uwe Boll me fait rire par son contenu et non par sa mise en scène pourrave.

J'aurais peut-être dû aller le voir au BIFFF.

EDIT @ getcha :Uwe engage aussi des prostituées roumaines pour la figuration afin d'économiser sur le budget. J'appelle ça la classe.

----------


## Guest62019

> Ce que je voulais dire avec les francais, c'est qu'ils servent d'homme de paille aux producteurs américains pour des films dont ils n'ont ni le final cut, ni la validation du script : par exemple hitman recemment. Et désolé, mais entre Hitman et House of the dead je choisis House of the dead. Et il ne faut pas oublier que des films comme ceux d'uwe boll sont tournées dans des pays sous dévellopés comme les philippines ou la normandie et qu'ils contribuent à l'économie locale.


Moi y'a une part d'abnégation (feinte ou pas) dans ce perso que j'aimes bien. Il fait de la merde, il le sait et il continue pourtant à en faire. Il n'atteint pas la poésie d'un Ed Wood, mais je trouves qu'il s'en rapproche dans l'esprit (en plus bourrin quand même  :^_^: )

Pis merde, si Uwe arrête, faut que Oteniente arrête, faut que Besson arrête, faut que Bay arrête

----------


## getcha

> Pis merde, si Uwe arrête, faut que Oteniente arrête, faut que Besson arrête, faut que Bay arrête


Oui tout a fait, ils ont la meme démarche que Uwe, en plus hypocrite.

----------


## CrocMagnum

_"I'm the only genius in the whole fucking business. Goodbye."_

'tain! C'est effectivement un véritable "_ego sur patte_" [ou du second degré de mauvais goût alors]. Vraiment c'est la catégorie de blaireaux que je supporte le moins... ::P: _ Uwe Boll_ au bûcher!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Il ne faut pas oublier que des films comme ceux d'uwe boll sont tournées dans des pays sous dévellopés comme les philippines ou la normandie et qu'ils contribuent à l'économie locale.


Ouais enfin c'est plus pour faire des économies que par philanthropie.
Si tu veux voir un bon film tourné dans un pays de l'est (et qui parle de jeu vidéo, en plus), tu as _Avalon_ de Mamoru Oshii, qui est quand même un putain de chef d'oeuvre.




> _"I'm the only genius in the whole fucking business. Goodbye."_
> 
> 'tain! C'est effectivement un véritable "_ego sur patte_" [ou du second degré de mauvais goût alors]. Vraiment c'est la catégorie de blaireaux que je supporte le moins...


C'est surtout son côté bourrin-qui-passe-son-temps-à-insulter-tout-le-monde qui m'énerve (le coup du match de boxe, c'était vraiment _too much_). Sans ça, Boll serait juste un réalisateur de navets égotique, ce qui lui donnerait un coté Ed Wood plutôt sympa.




> D'un autre côté, c'est les mauvais films d'aujourd'hui qui font les nanar de demain. Quand les autres "american ninja 4" et "bmx bandit" sortaient dans les années 80, c'étaient des mauvais films. Ils ont pris de l'âge, et comme les bons vins, ils se bonifient en vieillissant.


C'est pas faux et c'est pour ça que je ne signerai pas.
Uwe Boll ne fera jamais un bon film mais il n'est pas impossible qu'il nous sorte un nanar de légende un de ces quatre, le genre de truc que les gens regarderont encore pour rigoler dans cinquante ans.
Ca serait trop bête de nous priver de ça.

----------


## MR.G

une bonne adaptation de Mario ça donne ça :  :B): 



new high score :
158913

----------


## Guest

Cool, plus que 841087.

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

Dire qu'Uwe Boll a un ego surdimensionné et parler de Mamoru Oshii, merci, ça m'a fait bien rire!!!

Sinon, BMX Bandit est un bon film, comme tout les Brian Trenchard-Smith!!!!

----------


## getcha

> Dire qu'Uwe Boll a un ego surdimensionné et parler de Mamoru Oshii, merci, ça m'a fait bien rire!!!
> 
> Sinon, BMX Bandit est un bon film, comme tout les Brian Trenchard-Smith!!!!


Mamoru oshii il a un ego technique  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Vimaire

> On sait très bien que si ça arrive a 1million il arrêtera pas, il fera un vidéo pour nous insulté et rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup de voté.
> En plus si ça arrive a ce chiffre là, ça lui feras une pub mondiale dans les media, il chopera le melon et il feras des nanards a gros budgets, *alors votez !*



Mais exactement bordel, vous comprenez pas que :
plus les gens seront contre lui, 
plus il se sentira genie incompris 
plus ils s'enfoncera dans la médiocrité
Et plus on se poileras sur ses films

En plus ça le poussera a sortir d'autre monument de l'humour égotique comme la magnifique video avec le nain en Indiana Jones  ::lol:: 

Je vois ça comme un moyen de l'encourager, de le pousser plus encore sur le chemin (boueux) qu'il a choisi....

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Dire qu'Uwe Boll a un ego surdimensionné et parler de Mamoru Oshii, merci, ça m'a fait bien rire!!!


C'est vrai...  ::P: 
Mais au moins Oshii a du talent.

Et je n'ai jamais reproché à Boll son problème d'ego (si si, relis mon post) : j'ai même dit que ça pourrait le rendre sympathique.
Ce qui me dérange chez Boll est son incapacité à répondre autre chose que "t'var ta gueule à la récré" à ceux qui le critiquent.

----------


## Commissaire Tanzi

> C'est vrai... 
> Mais au moins Oshii a du talent.


Ah bon? C'est pas juste chiant à mourir?
Oshii, rien que sa photo me donne envie de pioncer.

----------


## CrocMagnum

Ben alors si il est tant controversé pourquoi on lui confie autant d'adaptations de jeu en films? Pour le buzz?  ::blink:: 

Et puis je viens de percuter que cette pétition lui fait une monstrueuse _pub gratos_ en fait!!  ::|:

----------


## Backbone

J'me permet de casser un peu le topic :




> Le jackpot du siècle ! 
> 
> Beaucoup de gens se demandent comment Uwe Boll peut produire des films avec d’aussi gros budgets alors que dans l’ensemble, ceux-ci s’avèrent être de très gros navets. Soyons clairs : les producteurs ne sont pas fous, au contraire même puisque Uwe Boll engrange des sommes d’argent tout simplement astronomiques. 
> 
> La plupart de ses films sortent au départ au cinéma aux Etats-Unis, pour être ensuite transposés en DVD, puis sortir directement en DVD en Europe. Prenons comme exemple la sortie d’House of the Dead, survenue en 2003 aux Etats-Unis. Le film, qui était projeté dans de nombreuses salles a pourtant fait un véritable flop et n’était potentiellement pas rentable. Avec 12 millions de budget, House of the Dead n’a rapporté que 10,2 millions de dollars de recettes lors de sa sortie dans les salles. Difficile dans de telles conditions de comprendre le succès du réalisateur, et surtout son financement. 
> 
> Uwe Boll s’appuie en fait sur deux créneaux qu’il maîtrise à la perfection, à savoir l’évasion fiscale et la sortie en DVD. Il faut savoir qu’en Allemagne, les réalisateurs peuvent gagner beaucoup d’argent grâce à une erreur dans le système des taxes. Ce « Tax Break » se base en fait sur les déductions d’impôt des investisseurs. En gros, il produit un film de 15 millions de dollars, il n’en rapporte que 10, il fait donc un flop, et vos investisseurs peuvent déduire 100% de la somme totale à payer aux impôts. Après cette « arnaque » pure et simple, qui est totalement légale à l’heure actuelle, Uwe Boll profite des recettes générées par la sortie mondiale du film, puis ensuite des recettes de la sortie en DVD. Pour information, House of the Dead et ses 12 millions de dollars de budget ont rapporté plus de 40 millions de dollars rien qu’aux Etats-Unis, somme à laquelle s’ajoute d’autres recettes qui n’ont pas été communiquées, mais selon toute vraisemblance, cela représente un sacré paquet de billets verts. D’autant plus qu’House of the Dead s’est classé dans le Top 10 mensuel des films à l’affiche en Amérique du Sud, qu’il a été numéro 3 dans les ventes de DVD en Russie, et qu’il s’est également très bien vendu dans la plupart des pays européens… 
> 
> Une technique qui rapporte donc énormément et qui se révèle pour l’instant tout simplement impossible à combattre. En effet, dans le cas où les fans des jeux seraient vexés d’apprendre ça et qu’ils boycotteraient purement et simplement tous ses prochains films, Uwe Boll engrangerait beaucoup d’argent grâce à ses investisseurs, qui gagnent également de très grosses sommes dans cette affaire. Un peu à la manière du film Les Producteurs si on veut… Contrairement à cela, si les fans décident d’aller voir en masse le film lors de sa sortie ciné et d’acheter le DVD, Uwe Boll y gagne aussi en générant de très grosses recettes, tandis que les investisseurs ne gagneront rien, mais ne perdront rien non plus étant donné que la somme sera juste déduite à moindre frais. Grosso modo, Uwe Boll est donc impossible à atteindre, et que ses films reçoivent un bon accueil ou non, il y gagne. Comme quoi, le teuton enragé est loin d’être aussi stupide qu’il n’y paraît…


Source : http://www.xbox-gamer.net/dossier-xb...art-1-_67.html

Donc une pétition, c'est pas assez, je suggère le pétage de bras ou la balle dans le genou...

----------


## Snowman

Comme quoi les études d'économies ça sert...

Oui il a fait éco et littérature.

----------


## CrocMagnum

> *..."Stratagème de Uwe Boll"...*


Rhaaa l'enflure!! Modèle économique imparable alors? Monde de merde... ::|:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le tax break en question n'existe plus en Allemagne.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Source : http://www.xbox-gamer.net/dossier-xb...art-1-_67.html


Bel exemple de médiocrité: ce fameux "tax break" qui n'existe plus depuis ... janvier 2006.

----------


## Backbone

> Bel exemple de médiocrité: ce fameux "tax break" qui n'existe plus depuis ... janvier 2006.


Pourtant la source date de septembre 2007...
Autant pour moi  :;): 
:s'arracheencourant:

----------


## Gynsu2000

C'est tout simplement que le rédacteur ne s'est pas renseigné un minimum.

----------


## Ken Hutchinson

> C'est tout simplement que le rédacteur ne s'est pas renseigné un minimum.


Un mec qui joue sur xbox, fallait pas trop en attendre.  :B):

----------


## Angelina

> Envoyé par *Gynsu2000*  
> _Bel exemple de médiocrité: ce fameux "tax break" qui n'existe plus depuis ... janvier 2006._


oui même que ça a mis le boll grave dans la panade pour faire farcry, et qu'il a essayé de vendre des rôles dans le film, pour gratter un peu de thune. (oui oui, payer pour avoir le droit de jouer dans son navet ::o: )

----------


## Adamm94

> En fait c'est une sorte de pugilat pour punir un mec qui a le plus grand malheur de faire des choses qui ne plaisent pas à tout le monde ? Cool, bel état d'esprit


Internet, quoi.

----------


## Corback

J'aime pas le monsieur et ses films
/signed

*168332 Total Signatures*

On atteindra sans doute pas le million, mais c'est pour la forme.

----------


## sissi

168661
Ayé!

----------


## Angelina

> J'aime pas le monsieur et ses films
>  /signed


ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour interdire a quelqu'un de faire des films, fussent ils des bouses intergalactique. 

le monsieur a le droit de faire ses films, tout comme vous, vous avez le droit de ne pas aimer et de ne pas les voir.

----------


## sissi

> ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour interdire a quelqu'un de faire des films, fussent ils des bouses intergalactique. 
> 
> le monsieur a le droit de faire ses films, tout comme vous, vous avez le droit de ne pas aimer et de ne pas les voir.


De ce point de vue la OK, mais tu as une tonne de jeunes scénaristes/réalisateurs qui en chient pour percer et réaliser leurs projets, et un mec comme lui réussit à sortir des merdes en surfant sur la vague JV. C'est aberrant que les boites de prod' lui filent le coup de main.

----------


## Corback

> ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour interdire a quelqu'un de faire des films, fussent ils des bouses intergalactique. 
> 
> le monsieur a le droit de faire ses films, tout comme vous, vous avez le droit de ne pas aimer et de ne pas les voir.


Personne ne peut lui interdir de faire des films. Il se met tout seul dans le caca en disant qu'il arrêtera si il y a 1 million de signatures.
Moi je l'encourage à réfléchir au nombre de signatures et à ce que ca signifie pour ses qualités de réalisateur et l'opinion que les gens ont de lui. Mais vu l'égo du monsieur, on peut rêver.

*168999 Total Signatures*

----------


## Snowman

Besson a dit qu'il arrêterait de réaliser après 8 films, il en est à 15 alors les promesses...

Non comme l'a dit bebealien, il fait des films nuls mais avec amour.
Quoique si _Postal_ est à la mesure de sa scène d'ouverture, le monsieur montre peut-être des progrès...

----------


## Mr Ianou

objection il a dit 10 pas 8 

et puis il a dit que a part les minimoy le reste c'est fini 

je vais sur allociné je regarde ca filmo y'a bien 10 (bon allé 11 si on compte son court métrage)

attention atlantis est un docu il l'a dit lui même

voila c'est tout

----------


## Rincewind

> Le problème c'est pas qu'on manque de talents chez nous, c'est que ces talents se cassent à l'étranger par ce que les producteurs français se fond dans le pantalon et préfèrent produire du Lelouch soporifique en étant sûr de faire tant de ventes au lieu de prendre un peu de risques pour relever le niveau du cinéma français (non parce que les comédies drama-romantico-dépressives sur la crise de la 40aine on a donné... et il n'y a que ça avec les comédies censées faire rire mais auxquelles je ne rigole jamais.... après c'est une histoire de goût... mais bon voilà la diversité)


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  Semifer, you're so right!

D'un autre coté, ces derniers temps, il y a enfin eu des tentatives de films de genre : 3 films de SF francais cet hiver (Chrysalis, Dante 01, Eden Log), et les trois sont ratés... Pas de pot, quand même... C'est pas ca qui va inciter nos producteurs à faire pousser leur paire de c...  :<_<:

----------


## Pompopopom

Ou est la pétition pour enfermer les 17 millions de beaufs qui on été voir bienvenue chez les ch'ti ?


Uwe Boll est un génie, ce mec a un style d'humour poussé a l'infinie. Quand on a vue House of the Dead, les films hollywoodien deviennent tous risibles. Uwe Boll c'est le mec blacklisté de tout les gros studios mais qui continue de produire ses films et d'en vivre. Uwe Boll c'est le mec qui défie ses critiques sur un ring de boxe, et qui les étale à la suite. 

Ce mec est un dieu. C'est le geek/nerd/gamer qui a réussie, et qui se marre bien a jouer le mec à l'égo surdimensionné. Il est le meilleur troll des 10 dernières années, il a trollé hollywood, les "rigolos" de something awful (propriétaire de SA battue par k.o. en moins d'un round) , les fans de jeux aigries, les auto proclamés "cinéphiles" (ceux qui ont matrix en dvd collector), et la il est en train de troller la moitié d'internet avec sa pétition.


Uwe, mon héro.

Edit: http://www.petitiononline.com/ub221965/petition.html

J'ajouterai pour finir que prendre Boll au premier degrés, c'est comme prendre le Roi Heenok au premier degrés : c'est un manque flagurant d'humour et de sensibilité au second degrés.

----------


## boris-fr

> Ou est la pétition pour enfermer les 17 millions de beaufs qui on été voir bienvenue chez les ch'ti ?
> 
> 
> Uwe Boll est un génie, ce mec a un style d'humour poussé a l'infinie. Quand on a vue House of the Dead, les films hollywoodien deviennent tous risibles. Uwe Boll c'est le mec blacklisté de tout les gros studios mais qui continue de produire ses films et d'en vivre. Uwe Boll c'est le mec qui défie ses critiques sur un ring de boxe, et qui les étale à la suite. 
> 
> Ce mec est un dieu. C'est le geek/nerd/gamer qui a réussie, et qui se marre bien a jouer le mec à l'égo surdimensionné. Il est le meilleur troll des 10 dernières années, il a trollé hollywood, les "rigolos" de something awful (propriétaire de SA battue par k.o. en moins d'un round) , les fans de jeux aigries, les auto proclamés "cinéphiles" (ceux qui ont matrix en dvd collector), et la il est en train de troller la moitié d'internet avec sa pétition.
> 
> 
> Uwe, mon héro.
> ...


je suis d'accord  uwe est mon maitre en troll je ne suis que poussiére a coté de lui.

----------


## blitzpulli

> J'ajouterai pour finir que prendre Boll au premier degrés, c'est comme prendre le Roi Heenok au premier degrés : c'est un manque flagurant d'humour et de sensibilité au second degrés.


il a bon dos le second degrés.
merci de le laisser un peu tranquille et de ne pas l'invoquer à tout bout de champs.

caca + second degré = or
magique !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Pour certaines personnes le cinéma de qualité se résume au cinéma de genre (SF, fantastique...) ?


Si on lit certains avis, en gros le ciné français est pourri parce que les gens ne font pas de cinéma de genre. C'est un peu bancal et très limité comme raisonnement.

----------


## getcha

> Pour certaines personnes le cinéma de qualité se résume au cinéma de genre (SF, fantastique...) ?
> 
> 
> Si on lit certains avis, en gros le ciné français est pourri parce que les gens ne font pas de cinéma de genre. C'est un peu bancal et très limité comme raisonnement.


En france c'est l'inverse en tout cas, tout ce qui est de genre est pourri. Apres les grands films surpassent les genres pour toucher à l'humain :inrocks:

----------


## Bebealien

> Pour certaines personnes le cinéma de qualité se résume au cinéma de genre (SF, fantastique...) ?
> 
> 
> Si on lit certains avis, en gros le ciné français est pourri parce que les gens ne font pas de cinéma de genre. C'est un peu bancal et très limité comme raisonnement.


Ohoh, débat ciné, cool !
En l'occurence le probleme du ciné français n'est pas de faire ou ne pas faire du film de genre. Son problème est de mal faire du cinéma. De rester paresseux, dans le fond que dans la forme, et d'enchaîner jusqu'à plus soifs des films identiques, formatés, et profondément mauvais.

Quand l'on rajoute à celà un circuit de production plus frileux qu'une nana à poil au pole nord, on a une idée du parcours du combattant que doivent suivre les chtis jeunes qui n'en veulent pour essayer de sortir du moule.

On a des idées, on est juste incapables de les mener jusqu'au bout. Le jour où le ciné francais sortira de son narcissisme et qu'on commencera à ne plus etre complexé par les ricains, on fera du cinoche de qualité. Regardez les corééens : ils ont moins de pognon que nous, moins d'expérience, et pourtant en ce moment ils sortent bombe atomique sur bombe atomique....

Heureusement que la jeune génération d'acteurs/réalisateurs essaie de secouer le cocotier. Par exemple Cornillac, on en pense ce qu'on veut, mais maintenant que le mec est super bankable il a tendance à enchainer les productions dites "de genre", et c'est grace à des mecs comme lui que le ciné francais pourra (peut etre) évoluer.
Pareil pour Besson, il a beau produire des bouses mal scénarisées, il a le mérite d'exister.

----------


## getcha

> arguments cinéma


Tout allait bien jusqu'a ce que tu cite Cornillac, là t'a perdu toute crédibilité.

----------


## Guest62019

> Heureusement que la jeune génération d'acteurs/réalisateurs essaie de secouer le cocotier. Par exemple Cornillac, on en pense ce qu'on veut, mais maintenant que le mec est super bankable il a tendance à enchainer les productions dites "de genre", et c'est grace à des mecs comme lui que le ciné francais pourra (peut etre) évoluer.
> Pareil pour Besson, il a beau produire des bouses mal scénarisées, il a le mérite d'exister.


Donc tu penses que le ciné de genre sera la locomitive qui sortira le ciné français de cet infâme bourbier ?

----------


## Bebealien

> Tout allait bien jusqu'a ce que tu cite Cornillac, là t'a perdu toute crédibilité.


J'aime pas trop le bonhomme moi non plus, je te rassure. Sauf qu'il arrive à monter des projets "de genre" sur son simple non... Dans l'absolu c'est quand même pas si mal pour tenter de dé-scléroser le genre non ?




> Donc tu penses que le ciné de genre sera la locomitive qui sortira le ciné français de cet infâme bourbier ?


Non, pas forcément. Je pense juste que le ciné de genre peut évoluer plus vite que le ciné dit traditionnel en France. Simple question de stats. Sur du ciné classique on sort 20 bouses pour 1 vrai grand film, sur du ciné de genre le rapport est plus faible. Comme les gens y sont en plus particulièrement motivés pour boulverser l'ordre établi, je pense que la révolution peut venir du film de genre, et à terme permettre à de vrais grands films traditionnels de sortir plus facilement.

----------


## getcha

> Non, pas forcément. Je pense juste que le ciné de genre peut évoluer plus vite que le ciné dit traditionnel en France. Simple question de stats. Sur du ciné classique on sort 20 bouses pour 1 vrai grand film, sur du ciné de genre le rapport est plus faible. Comme les gens y sont en plus particulièrement motivés pour boulverser l'ordre établi, je pense que la révolution peut venir du film de genre, et à terme permettre à de vrais grands films traditionnels de sortir plus facilement.


Sauf que les films de genre en france sont produits par Luc Besson, et que le seul but de ce mec est de pourrir toute créativité venant des jeunes réalisateur. Ou alors Canal+ produit aussi des jeunes, mais ils leur imposent certaines choses, comme de faire des films de 1h30, interdits au moins de 12 ans maximum, etc... Y'a pas de financement indé comme aux zouesse.

----------


## Bebealien

> Sauf que les films de genre en france sont produits par Luc Besson, et que le seul but de ce mec est de pourrir toute créativité venant des jeunes réalisateur. Ou alors Canal+ produit aussi des jeunes, mais ils leur imposent certaines choses, comme de faire des films de 1h30, interdits au moins de 12 ans maximum, etc... Y'a pas de financement indé comme aux zouesse.


Sauf que... certains acteurs à la mode commencent à produire et qu'ils sont plutot film de genre. Alors certes Dujardin et Cornillac vont pas révolutionner le genre, mais ils peuvent apporter la mane financière manquante sur certains projets un peu juste.

J'ai deux potes qui sont en train de monter leur premier long, avec Olivier Marchal au casting, et franchement ca donne un bon coup de pouce. Et leur thématique va etre ultra lovecraftienne...

----------


## Guest62019

Je sais pas si c'est tellement révolutionaire Lovecraft.... mais je vois ce que tu veux dire

----------


## getcha

> Sauf que... certains acteurs à la mode commencent à produire et qu'ils sont plutot film de genre. Alors certes Dujardin et Cornillac vont pas révolutionner le genre, mais ils peuvent apporter la mane financière manquante sur certains projets un peu juste.
> 
> J'ai deux potes qui sont en train de monter leur premier long, avec Olivier Marchal au casting, et franchement ca donne un bon coup de pouce. Et leur thématique va etre ultra lovecraftienne...


Marchal ? Le mec qui a fait les rescuscée de Julie Lescaut ? dans un film sur lovecraftien ?

----------


## Bebealien

> Je sais pas si c'est tellement révolutionaire Lovecraft.... mais je vois ce que tu veux dire


En effet, c'est en rien révolutionnaire, c'est meme franchement déjà vu. C'était juste pour classer le film dans la catégorie "de genre".




> Marchal ? Le mec qui a fait les rescuscée de Julie Lescaut ? dans un film sur lovecraftien ?


Yep, il a joué dans le dernier court de ces deux mecs. Il a bien accroché avec eux donc est open pour les suivre sur quelque chose de franchement different de ses thématiques habituelles.

----------


## choupette

> il a bon dos le second degrés.
> merci de le laisser un peu tranquille et de ne pas l'invoquer à tout bout de champs.
> 
> caca + second degré = or
> magique !


En même temps c'est ce que je pensais au début... puis j'ai lu 2-3 trucs sur le bonhomme, et j'ai vu les divers trailers de son film postal... Si tu prends pas son film au second degré c'est problématique... (exemple : Ben Ladden & Bush main dans la main qui court dans un champ, un vitrier qui nettoie une vitre d'une twin tower et se prend un avion de plein fouet, etc)


D'ailleurs comme dit précédemment, la vidéo qu'il a faite suite à la pétitio va lui faire une sacré pub. S'il ne l'avait pas faite aucuns d'entre nous n'auraient eu vent de ladite pétition.

Donc bien joué à lui, perso après avoir vu les trailers je suis impatient de voir Postal  ::): 


Tenez faites vous une idée (en particulier les fausses citations de Spielberg & co, ça va bien dans le sens de sa vidéo) : 
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-4088849589296508559&q=postal+teaser&total=59&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0&hl=fr

----------


## Bebealien

Les quelques critiques que j'ai lu sur Postal disent qu'il est con mais amusant.
Pas de peau j'ai choppé une version allemande, donc j'y pige pas grand chose  ::(:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> D'ailleurs comme dit précédemment, la vidéo qu'il a faite suite à la pétition va lui faire une sacré pub. S'il ne l'avait pas faite aucun d'entre nous n'aurait eu vent de ladite pétition.


euh... si.

----------


## Charlot

> Sauf qu'il arrive à monter des projets "de genre" sur son simple non...


Wahou! Qu'est-ce que ça serait avec un simple oui!! ::P: 
voili-voilà...

----------


## kastor

Ca y est j'ai signé la pétition http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...cgi?ub221965&2
déjà 1220 signatures  ::P:

----------


## t!grou

sinon pour quand a-t-il prevu une adaptation de ... "alex kidd"  ca me brancherai par contre    mdr
le pire c'est que ce serait presque serieux je serai pret a payer pour voir un film comme ca tant que ce n'est pas lui qui me pourrirait mes souvenirs d'enfance!!!!!!!!!!

alez changeons cette petition pour un film alex kidd    ouaaaaaaaais!!^^
 ::wub::

----------


## Pompopopom

> Pour certaines personnes le cinéma de qualité se résume au cinéma de genre (SF, fantastique...) ?
> 
> 
> Si on lit certains avis, en gros le ciné français est pourri parce que les gens ne font pas de cinéma de genre. C'est un peu bancal et très limité comme raisonnement.


Sans vouloir faire un débat ciné inutile, j'ai juste dit ça comme contre exemple de l'absurdité de cette "pétition online" (internet qui essaie de changer les choses hohoho).

Néanmoins l'état du cinéma français populaire actuelle me donne envie de pleurer, soyons claire, j'ai rien (bien au contraire) contre le bon cinéma populaire (le meilleur exemple pour moi étant les tonton flingueurs, des répliques toujours cultes en 2008). Qui s'est arrêté ya un bon moment. Aujourd'hui on a vraiment que du médiocre, voir de l'étron dans le populaire. 

Comme si les scénariste essayaient de nous dire "vos parents étaient plus intelligent et moins beaufs que vous en 2008", nan mais sérieux, nos anciens avaient des dialogues d'Audiard, et nous on a des blagues façons coussins péteurs. J'arrive pas a comprendre tout le bruit (enfin si, je comprend la puissance d'un matraquage médiatique bien orchestré) autour de bienvenue chez les ch'ti, qui si il n'est pas un étron ignoble, n'est pas non plus un film qui mérite 17millions d'entrées.

----------


## Da-Soth

Ok mais tu places la barre un peu haut. Il n'y pas un Audiard qui né à chaque génération. C'est un peu le problème, les génies ça se trouvent pas à chaque coin de rue.  Bienvenue chez les Ch'ti est une comédie "sympathique", du genre qu'on devrait voir plus souvent sortir en salle mais pas plus. Elle se distingue tellement de l'océan de merde qu'on voit en ce moment que les gens s'y ruent. Vous vous rendez compte ! Un film comique où on rit de temps en temps ! Au pays des aveugles, les borgnes sont roi.

----------


## Arkhaine

Je lis par ci par la que Michael Bay est du meme acabit que Uwe Boll.
Je dis "Halte !!!"
Bay a le don de faire des films qui me tordent de rire d'un bout a l'autre tellement c'est enorme (au 2nd degré) et bassement américain. C'est des excellents nanards.
Je n'ai vu aucun des films de Uwe, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il arrive au même résultat

----------


## Bebealien

> Je lis par ci par la que Michael Bay est du meme acabit que Uwe Boll.
> Je dis "Halte !!!"
> Bay a le don de faire des films qui me tordent de rire d'un bout a l'autre tellement c'est enorme (au 2nd degré) et bassement américain. C'est des excellents nanards.
> Je n'ai vu aucun des films de Uwe, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il arrive au même résultat


Ben justement regardes en un et on en reparle...

----------


## Guest62019

> Ok mais tu places la barre un peu haut. Il n'y pas un Audiard qui né à chaque génération. C'est un peu le problème, les génies ça se trouvent pas à chaque coin de rue.  Bienvenue chez les Ch'ti est une comédie "sympathique", du genre qu'on devrait voir plus souvent sortir en salle mais pas plus. Elle se distingue tellement de l'océan de merde qu'on voit en ce moment que les gens s'y ruent. Vous vous rendez compte ! Un film comique où on rit de temps en temps ! Au pays des aveugles, les borgnes sont roi.


je suis d'accord. Quand tu regardes les dernières comédies blockbusteuses francaises (Bronzés 3, Camping, Astérix aux JO), les chtis sont quand même devant niveau qualité...

bon de la à faire 17 miyons....  ::|:

----------


## boris-fr

> Sans vouloir faire un débat ciné inutile, j'ai juste dit ça comme contre exemple de l'absurdité de cette "pétition online" (internet qui essaie de changer les choses hohoho).
> 
> Néanmoins l'état du cinéma français populaire actuelle me donne envie de pleurer, soyons claire, j'ai rien (bien au contraire) contre le bon cinéma populaire (le meilleur exemple pour moi étant les tonton flingueurs, des répliques toujours cultes en 2008). Qui s'est arrêté ya un bon moment. Aujourd'hui on a vraiment que du médiocre, voir de l'étron dans le populaire. 
> 
> Comme si les scénariste essayaient de nous dire "vos parents étaient plus intelligent et moins beaufs que vous en 2008", nan mais sérieux, nos anciens avaient des dialogues d'Audiard, et nous on a des blagues façons coussins péteurs. J'arrive pas a comprendre tout le bruit (enfin si, je comprend la puissance d'un matraquage médiatique bien orchestré) autour de bienvenue chez les ch'ti, qui si il n'est pas un étron ignoble, n'est pas non plus un film qui mérite 17millions d'entrées.



raaahhh j'aurais pas écris mieux pluzun sur toute la ligne

franchement ca vous a fait rire les derniéres comédies fr genre la tour infernale ou les daltons ou les films de bazooka la beuze and co sérieux c'est d'une pauvreté les ramzy and co.
je préfére de loin un bon de funés, bon c'est vrai que je deviens vieux aussi mais merde quoi, bougez vous la race les dialoguistes scenaristes ect ca urge il n'y a pas que la subvention qui compte non di diou.

----------


## Da-Soth

Mince, j'ai un humour de merde. J'ai ri en matant la beuze et la tour montparnasse...

C'est dur quand la vérité vous regarde en face.

----------


## Jahwel

> Ben justement regardes en un et on en reparle...


Je trouve que à part House of the dead, le reste de sa filmographie est très chiante, je me suis endormis devant Bloodrayne.

----------


## boris-fr

> Mince, j'ai un humour de merde. J'ai ri en matant la beuze et la tour montparnasse...
> 
> C'est dur quand la vérité vous regarde en face.



ha non je dis simplement que moi ca ne m'a pas fait rire par rapport a des audiards and co pas que j'ai la vérité absolu hein..

----------


## Arkhaine

Hum je voulais voir le lien du sieur Fishbone sur le combat de boxe de Uwe Boll, la vidéo semble supprimée de Youtube.....
Fort dommage, Uwe est-il derriere tout ca ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Si tu cherches sur Youtube tu tomberas dessus (mais filmé de loin).

----------


## promiscuite



----------

